# windows 10 slow boot



## scevism (Nov 20, 2015)

Just done a fresh install of windows 10. Still got the same problem.
Turn pc on from cold or a restart. Hangs on the win boot logo for a minute or so then boots in to the desktop
cant work it out why its so slow to boot up? any ideas


----------



## Drone (Nov 20, 2015)

Turn off unused devices, check bios settings, try to boot in safe mode. And of course check your hard drive. And btw this is *Linux* forum


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 20, 2015)

scevism said:


> Just done a fresh install of windows 10. Still got the same problem.
> Turn pc on from cold or a restart. Hangs on the win boot logo for a minute or so then boots in to the desktop
> cant work it out why its so slow to boot up? any ideas



To add to what @Drone said, W10 still does not seem to like power-saving features in BIOS, and doesn't seem to like the "fast start" option in Windows, which ironically makes it faster without that option.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 20, 2015)

Is this with your SSD? I see no difference between having fast boot enabled or disabled with my 120GB SSD none that's discernible anyway, have you run diagnostics on the drive, make sure it's set to AHCI in the BIOS. Was it a clean install or an upgrade? if an upgrade and the same problem is persistent perhaps a clean install and format of the drive is needed?


----------



## scevism (Nov 20, 2015)

On my SSD all ok with the drive clean install AHCI on in bios cant work out whats wrong


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 20, 2015)

Drone said:


> And btw this is *Linux* forum



You seem to be confused @Drone     This is the General software forum
Nothing Specificly linux only   or did i miss something

@Drone this is the linux forum   ( for your reference )
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/linux-bsd-mac-os-x.42/


----------



## scevism (Nov 20, 2015)

I did ask the mod to move my original post to this 1


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 20, 2015)

Then i must apoligise for my above post to @Drone

Oopps Sorry @Drone  ( I did miss something )


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 20, 2015)

scevism said:


> On my SSD all ok with the drive clean install AHCI on in bios cant work out whats wrong



Was it a clean install or upgrade? I'd try a clean install if you haven't as Win 10 keys linked to the hardware so it will still activate ok


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 20, 2015)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Is this with your SSD? I see no difference between having fast boot enabled or disabled with my 120GB SSD none that's discernible anyway, have you run diagnostics on the drive, make sure it's set to AHCI in the BIOS. Was it a clean install or an upgrade? if an upgrade and the same problem is persistent perhaps a clean install and format of the drive is needed?



What I described doesn't affect everyone, but is by FAR the number one W10 problem, and the most accepted (unofficially) solution.


----------



## scevism (Nov 20, 2015)

I've already done a upgrade same problem thats why i did a fresh install to see if it would sort the problem out


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 21, 2015)

Make sure you do not have any usb sticks or cd/dvd left in that you used for anything, like the install.
Make sure your boot order in bios is correct.
Try disabling any startup software you installed for testing.


----------



## scevism (May 22, 2016)

I'm still with the same problem since my 1st post. Maybe down to my old age and being very patience.
So this is what i have tried so far with no luck.
1.disabled fast boot in windows and hibernate.
2.disabled fast boot in the bios.

What else can it be? i have 3 usb connected devices razer keyboard and mouse and xbox wireless pad.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 22, 2016)

Any hard drives connected to the computer, or just the SSD?


----------



## scevism (May 22, 2016)

1x ssd and 3 sata drives windows on ssd.
Also just tried removing all usb devices still no luck.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 22, 2016)

Have you run any benches on the ssd? Performance is where it should be?


----------



## scevism (May 22, 2016)

No not tried any bench test on the ssd? how would that impact my slow boot problem? windows 8 use to boot up quick as. Driving me mad this problem.


----------



## scevism (May 22, 2016)




----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 22, 2016)

scevism said:


> No not tried any bench test on the ssd? how would that impact my slow boot problem? windows 8 use to boot up quick as. Driving me mad this problem.




Obviously if there's a problem with the speed of it it will show up in benchmark results.... 

Read speed is fine, writes are a bit slow but probably what they should be although can't see the rest of the results for random read /writes

Actually write speed is a lot slower than it should be..


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 22, 2016)

Can you run it again through all tests and post a screenshot, make sure nothing else is writing to the disk


----------



## scevism (May 22, 2016)

Running all tests now its going to take a long time tho only on 4k and that will take 35 mins


----------



## scevism (May 22, 2016)




----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 22, 2016)

No issues there from what I can tell :/ and as you said it worked fine on Windows 8.... You've tried unplugging any other devices during not to rule that out, changed sata ports, cable etc again just to rule them out... I'll do some digging around in a bit and try and come bk in with some other suggestions


----------



## Jetster (May 22, 2016)

How many hard drives?
Disconnect all but the boot drive

Does it boot faster?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 23, 2016)

Jetster said:


> How many hard drives?
> Disconnect all but the boot drive
> 
> Does it boot faster?



optical drives too, loose or bad cables can cause this too


----------



## Jetster (May 23, 2016)

I had a drive causing a boot lag. I had to take all the data off of it. Format it and put the data back. There was a hidden file causing the lag. I thought it was as boot sector but Ive never put a system file on this drive or had it connected when doing so.


----------



## scevism (May 24, 2016)

Checked all cables disconnected all drives but the boot drive. Still the same


----------



## Jborg (May 24, 2016)

I was having a slow boot issue on my Windows 7 install a little while back. It would take about 30 - 40 extra seconds to boot up for whatever reason.

I would try following these steps, while this didn't solve my issue, it did increase Read/Write to where it should be.

http://www.disk-partition.com/kb/tips-ssd-optimization-windows7-1.html

Looks to be similar to this: https://www.back2gaming.com/focus-story/ssd-optimization-for-windows-10-windows-8-and-8-1/


In the end, I had to reinstall my Windows 7 entirely to fix the booting issue. It was taking around 35 seconds to boot, and after the fresh install it takes about 7 seconds to boot.


----------



## scevism (May 24, 2016)

Thanks for your help Jborg tried that but still the same.


----------



## scevism (May 24, 2016)

Dont even have msahci?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 24, 2016)

Update it?


----------



## Jborg (May 24, 2016)

scevism said:


> View attachment 74916 View attachment 74916
> 
> Dont even have msahci?



It should say in your Device Manager if your running on AHCI. Check that second link, the 1st was for Windows 7.


----------



## scevism (May 24, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> Update it?


Update what?


----------



## scevism (May 24, 2016)

IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers not even there wtf?


----------



## 95Viper (May 24, 2016)

Try downloading and running the Intel® Chipset Device Software.

Then, install the latest Intel RST driver for your Operating system.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 24, 2016)

scevism said:


> Update what?




 WINDOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kronic1 (May 25, 2016)

im just going to throw this out there , there used to be a bug in windows that if you installed on a ssd, and had a hdd in the system, windows would put some boot info on the mechanical hdd, and cause slow boot, 
because of that i always disconnect any mechanical hdd from the machine before i install on a ssd, it could be that, or just a bad mechanical hdd could also be a bad dvd drive , disconnect them 1 buy 1 and boot and see if any diff , and if you disconnect on of your mechanical hdds and it dont boot you will know what the problem is , and if disconnecting one makes it boot faster  then that hdd/dvd drive most likely on its last legs, although a bad hdd normally makes post take longer not boot


----------



## Caring1 (May 25, 2016)

scevism said:


> View attachment 74917
> 
> IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers not even there wtf?


Try looking under Storage Controllers. 
The hard drives will be under Disk Drives


----------



## scevism (May 25, 2016)

Been trying to run intel driver update every time it comes up with failed install?


----------



## cdawall (May 25, 2016)

scevism said:


> 1x ssd and 3 sata drives windows on ssd.
> Also just tried removing all usb devices still no luck.



Bet windows put all of your boot info on the regular hard drives. Reinstall with just the SSD plugged in.


----------



## scevism (May 25, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Bet windows put all of your boot info on the regular hard drives. Reinstall with just the SSD plugged in.


Wow you were so right just done a fresh install with just the ssd connected. Takes like 10 secs to boot into windows not like 3 mins anymore.
Thank you so much for the advice.


----------



## Jetster (May 25, 2016)

Well if you plug your drives back in and it slows back down. Take the data off you want to keep and format, put the data back and try it


----------



## cdawall (May 26, 2016)

scevism said:


> Wow you were so right just done a fresh install with just the ssd connected. Takes like 10 secs to boot into windows not like 3 mins anymore.
> Thank you so much for the advice.



No problem windows is dumb installing and this is a common issue oddly enough.


----------



## scevism (May 28, 2016)

Back to the slow boot again not going to mess about again tired of it all. Now i just put it in hibernate mode for a quick boot.


----------



## scevism (Sep 27, 2016)

Back again with my nightmare windows 10 still takes 4-5 mins to boot up down a fresh install with only ssd drive on. Tried the fast start up in the power options to off aswell in the bios. And just done a full check on my ssd with seatools ssd is fine? Running out of ideas now


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 27, 2016)

Just asking... But, you didn't by chance leave a disk in your optical drive?

Also, un-plug any USB devices and external devices; and, see if it boots normal.


----------



## Black.Raven (Sep 27, 2016)

Check if AHCI is enabled
It should be AHCI, IDE is old. You can change it without reinstall if needed.


----------



## scevism (Sep 27, 2016)

95Viper said:


> Just asking... But, you didn't by chance leave a disk in your optical drive?
> 
> Also, un-plug any USB devices and external devices; and, see if it boots normal.





Black.Raven said:


> Check if AHCI is enabled
> It should be AHCI, IDE is old. You can change it without reinstall if needed.



No usb devices nothing in optical drive. AHCI on.


----------



## scevism (Sep 27, 2016)

Can anyone think of what else to try?


----------



## slozomby (Sep 28, 2016)

when you say fresh install. is it completely vanilla or did you load a buncha drivers and stuff from the Motherboard


----------



## scevism (Sep 28, 2016)

slozomby said:


> when you say fresh install. is it completely vanilla or did you load a buncha drivers and stuff from the Motherboard


Virgin install.


----------



## slozomby (Sep 28, 2016)

on a virgin install with boot times that slow. i'd guess something is configured horribly wrong in the bios or the drive is not working right.
reset the bios to factory and if it still boots slowly replace the drive.  might check for a firmware update for the drive as well.


----------



## scevism (Sep 28, 2016)

Done a reset on the bios and checked firmware on ssd. Only thing i can find out is what settings someone else has on the same mboard as i've got and go from there.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 28, 2016)

i have same board what setting do you need?


----------



## scevism (Sep 28, 2016)

backwoods said:


> i have same board what setting do you need?


Sent PM.


----------

